# 8 second average ...



## That70sShowDude (Sep 29, 2009)

i saw this on cubefreak .....

Do you think it is possible that someone gets like 8 sec average in the future?

Not very likely. It's impossible with any method known. Someone needs to develop a method that allows one to find a near-optimal solution in the 15 sec of pre-inspection, that doesn't seem possible.

source: 
http://www.cubefreak.net/site/faq.html

the names that come to mind:
erik, thomasz, feliks, chan


----------



## Escher (Sep 29, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> i saw this on cubefreak .....
> 
> Do you think it is possible that someone gets like 8 sec average in the future?
> 
> ...



Yesterday Stefan Huber (or Uber Huber) got a sub 9 average of 5, though the first three solves were PLL skips  it went 8, 8, 8, 13, 8.
I'm definite that other people have had sub 9 averages of 5, like Harris, Tomasz, Erik, Breandan, Nakaji, Yumu, etc etc.
Although Feliks is undoubtedly very, very good, it's unfair to ignore that Harris holds the UWR avg of 12 of 9.1x, and that he has the best chance of getting it...
Imo, the fastest that a cuber could ever get on the 3x3 is about 8.5-9s on average. 6tps is achievable on f2l (so 5-5.5s f2l), and somebody that was excellent at predicting the OLL and had amazing recognition and turning speed could get a 3-4s LL. 
Thing is, it would take such concentration and effort I'm not sure if anybody could sustain that for much longer than an avg 12 or 25.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 29, 2009)

[youtube]wh9NbeXtKjs&feature=channel_page[/youtube]


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2009)

ZB METHOD will make this possible!!!!
Give me a year or 2, move count-wise, its possible.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 29, 2009)

That video was insane :O


----------



## phases (Sep 29, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> That video was insane :O



For real. Blows my mind.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 29, 2009)

phases said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > That video was insane :O
> ...



Well, what did you expect? It's Harris Chan!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 29, 2009)

Is sub 9 avg possible: Yes

Will someone achieve it: Eventually, Yes

Who will it be: My Guess is Harris (Remember I said this)


----------



## Lucas (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, just add something like 10-20 centiseconds and you have the time following the rules (obviously that he will not throw the cube to the keyboard), still under 9 seconds.

I know that with luck it is possible, but it is insane to see that consecutive solves.

Know we have to wait ZB to be mastered by future oficial average record holder.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2009)

Bear in mind that we do not know what Tomasz and Yumu have done unofficially. Based on the fact that both Harris and Erik have come pretty dang close to sub-9, there's a chance that someone else has either done it or come just as close.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Bear in mind that we do not know what Tomasz and Yumu have done unofficially. Based on the fact that both Harris and Erik have come pretty dang close to sub-9, there's a chance that someone else has either done it or come just as close.



Yeah, I have a strong feeling that Tomasz has done some mad averages at home.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 29, 2009)

8 second average is way off of sub-9 :/


----------



## Wojto (Sep 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Bear in mind that we do not know what Tomasz and Yumu have done unofficially.



Tomasz's mean of 1000 - sub11.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 29, 2009)

Wojto said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Bear in mind that we do not know what Tomasz and Yumu have done unofficially.
> ...





Do you know his average of 12 record?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2009)

Just to clarify because I might not be the only one who misread at first: That video of Harris is from September 24, 200*8*. So over a year ago.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

When I saw this thread, I was going to say that Felik's a5 pb is 9 seconds. Then I saw you mentioned it. Hopefully in a comp in Melbourne this December (not yet confirmed) he will be in the zone when he's solving.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I won't be surprised at all if Feliks gets am 8.xx average any time soon. Both him and Harris are just nuts. Sub 9 from those two won't surprise me. Sub 8 from pretty much anyone else will surprise me though.

Feliks, what's your average atm? Not pb avg, overall avg. Say, avg of 30 or 40?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Yeah, I won't be surprised at all if Feliks gets am 8.xx average any time soon. Both him and Harris are just nuts. Sub 9 from those two won't surprise me. Sub 8 from pretty much anyone else will surprise me though.
> 
> Feliks, what's your average atm? Not pb avg, overall avg. Say, avg of 30 or 40?



He did an average of 100, can't remember the time, but I think it was either 10.77 or 11.77. His a5 and a12 pb's are amazing though. Sub 10 with both.


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2009)

Firstly, I would like to clear some things up.

1. No, I am nowhere near as good as Harris, Breandan and Tomasz.
2. The only reason people say "Oh, Feliks will get it" is because I publicly share my records, and don't keep them as a secret.
3. Could the owner of the thread please remove the bit at the bottom of the post about me.

OK, now I believe that a sub 9 average of 12 has already been done.
a) Harris got a 9.12 average of 12 a month or so ago, and who is to say he hasn't done faster?
b) Breandan Vallance's normal average is high 9/low 10, and his 9.48 average was non rolling. He personally told me that he just does sessions without looking at statistics. He may have done a sub 9 rolling average.
c) Tomasz is also insane. 

Erik has done close, but his regular average is about 11, isn't that right Erik? 

Now, regarding me.

1. My 9.58 average of 12 had 6 8 second solves, and no 9's whatsoever, which I take as a sign that sub 9 is possible if I am concentrated.
2. Furthermore, the first 2 solves were 11, and 10, and if I had rolled them out successfully, the average may have been in the low 9s.
3. "Tomasz's mean of 1000 - sub11" Yes, that is fast, but I'm sure a couple of others could do that too. (Including me)
4. If my stupid wrist hadn't broken, I would have given sub 9 average a crack during my 2 week holidays.

@DAE JA VOO: My normal average before I broke my wrist was around 10.5, although I did a 10.07 average of 50 the day before my wrist broke.

@ ZB FTW: Well, when my wrist heals, I think 10.77 average of 100 will be very easy to beat. Regarding the competition, I will be faster, but as shown in NZ, my nerves get to me.

Yes, my eventual goal is to get a sub 9 average of 12. I believe it is very possible.

PS: I have no intention of learning full ZB unless it becomes the norm.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Firstly, I would like to clear some things up.
> 
> 1. No, I am nowhere near as good as Harris, Breandan and Tomasz.
> 2. The only reason people say "Oh, Feliks will get it" is because I publicly share my records, and don't keep them as a secret.
> ...



That must have been hell to type with a broken wrist.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 1. No, I am nowhere near as good as Harris, Breandan and Tomasz.
> 
> 3. "Tomasz's mean of 1000 - sub11" Yes, that is fast, but I'm sure a couple of others could do that too. (Including me)


 
wut


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. No, I am nowhere near as good as Harris, Breandan and Tomasz.
> ...



wut? More detail required?

Breandan averages high 9/low 10. He has a faster average than me.
So do Harris and Tomasz. (I think.)

3. Just saying I could do a sub 11 mean of 1000 probably, as my normal average is 10.5, and sometimes even faster. I'll do one whenever I have the time.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Average of 1000 is tough on you fingers and it would take me a few days.
good luck finding time


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2009)

I find that the more solves I do, the more warmed up I am. I reckon it would take me a weekend, if I did it casually.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Yeah faz I bet you could totally do that. Your such a beast.


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2009)

Is that sarcasm or what?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> @ ZB FTW: Well, when my wrist heals, I think 10.77 average of 100 will be very easy to beat. Regarding the competition, I will be faster, but as shown in NZ, my nerves get to me.


Well, how long did the average of 100 take to do. 40 minutes? 45? Multiply that by 10, and you have 400 to 450 minutes of cubing to do. Has anyone done an average of 100 OH?

Btw, Those other people have been cubing waaaaaaaaaaaay longer than you.

Edit: Iwas just watching one of his videos where he got 10.45 average of 12, and he said.

"Just realised the average is actually 10.45!:S(not 10.70) that was AMAZING for me at the time!"

at the time. Now what?
Edit 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmBQ1k1JYkE&feature=channel
3x3 in 6.20. Why has barely anyone seen this video compared to Nakajima's 6.57?


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I find that the more solves I do, the more warmed up I am. I reckon it would take me a weekend, if I did it casually.



your probably going to be like 2 seconds slower when you come back

what kind of fracture do you have??


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd really like to see some big sessions from some of the fastest people (and take a look at the best averages). It's a shame so few people share their averages - it's totally understandable before a major competition like Worlds, but usually after the comp is over people are just as secretive as before.


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2009)

Just went to the doctor, and found out I can't cube for at least 4 weeks. I guess I will be a bit slower when I return. I'll keep doing OH practice, and that will keep my lookahead up to standard. When the bandage came off, it felt very frail.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Just went to the doctor, and found out I can't cube for at least 4 weeks. I guess I will be a bit slower when I return. I'll keep doing OH practice, and that will keep my lookahead up to standard. When the bandage came off, it felt very frail.


How did you post a comment, go to the doctor, then post another comment in 56 minutes? Come on Feliks, come to the meetup today. Just do all the events OH. You'll beat us doing 2H.


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2009)

The doctor is about a 2 minute drive. My appointment was at 9' o clock.

Anyway, I'm going to a friend's house at 1, to film stuff for an english assignment.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Just went to the doctor, and found out I can't cube for at least 4 weeks. I guess I will be a bit slower when I return. I'll keep doing OH practice, and that will keep my lookahead up to standard. When the bandage came off, it felt very frail.


Now that was something I didn't want to hear  I mean that 4 weeks part.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> How did you post a comment, go to the doctor, then post another comment in 56 minutes?


Because he's so faaaz.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 1, 2009)

rofl


----------

